# confused.com



## G_SLeigh (Mar 5, 2004)

blimey..

filling out there insurance quote details!

they ask u every modification question under the sun!

big list from :

Bored out engine
engine chips
performance manifolds
lowering springs
dapners
aftermarket alloys
body kits
spoilers
neons

etc..etc.. huge list u have to go over! LOL

quality


----------

